# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Nouveaux compte et publicité

## girafe

Pour "centraliser"  les nouveaux comptes ces jours çi pour de la pub:
C'est toujours des pseudos avec un prénom féminin + un chiffe, qui postent 2 messages max, répondent a d'anciens sujets pour faire la réclame d'un site ou blog (le même apparement)
Voila les sujets concernés par différents profils
blog avec recettes VGL
Repas de Fêtes
Déodorant bio efficace

----------


## Anaïs

Merci ! 
Malheureusement s'ils nous ont repérés, ça risque d'être un fléau... du coup ce topic va être utile  ::

----------


## Ioko

S il s agit du mème utilisateur,pas possible de bloquer l IP ?

----------


## Anaïs

Malheureusement ce ne sont pas les mêmes  ::

----------


## girafe

Cherche chat ultra sociable et câlin

Nouveau profil avec lien bizarre en dernier message du sujet

----------


## phacélie

Avis matelas à mémoire de forme pour chien

----------


## doriant

pas moyen de bloquer le paramétrage signature aux tt nouveaux inscrits ?

----------


## girafe

j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un autre type de profil:
nouvel inscrit, 1 seul message souvent en réaction a d'anciens posts et un lien en signature
vers une boutique dont le nom est le même que le pseudo
les 2 derniers messages de ce sujet 
Surpopulation Animale en France
et ici Projet refuge Deux-Sèvre

----------


## doriant

celui de surpopulation, avait deja un ancrage en novembre !

----------


## girafe

Je ne sais pas si c'est un faux mais ce post est un peu beaucoup hors sujet 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1...engyan-187206/

----------


## phacélie

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoptes-...-2013-a-187831

----------


## girafe

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...dopter-187838/

Ce nouveau profil a re poster a son compte une ancienne annonce d'adoption de l'association Handi'cats et un lien a été ajouté sur le numéro de puce.

----------


## girafe

Re: Vous allez manger quoi ce soir? ou ce midi?
dernier message
le profil en a poster une 30aine identiques

----------


## borneo

Bonjour,

j'ai reçu un PM d'un membre qui vient de s'inscrire et qui n'a aucun message. Je trouve que ça ressemble à une tentative d'arnaque.

En gros, il me dit que son chat a les mêmes symptômes que le mien (lesquels ? mystère...) et me demande de l'appeler.

Présentement, ça ressemble à une arnaque africaine. 

A qui le transmettre ?

----------


## Gwenie

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai reçu un PM d'un membre qui vient de s'inscrire et qui n'a aucun message. Je trouve que ça ressemble à une tentative d'arnaque.
> 
> En gros, il me dit que son chat a les mêmes symptômes que le mien (lesquels ? mystère...) et me demande de l'appeler.
> 
> Présentement, ça ressemble à une arnaque africaine. 
> 
> A qui le transmettre ?


Tout en bas du mp, à côté de "transférer", tu as un triangle noir pour le signaler aux admins.

----------


## borneo

Je regarde ça.

----------


## inari

Alors moi j’ai déjà eu ce genre de message ici et c’était pas une arnaque, la personne a même appelé l’asso ou j’ai adopté mon chat pour avoir mes coordonnées. C’était juste une priorio désespérée mais bon c’est vrai qu’uj message sans précision ça fait arnaque

----------


## girafe

http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/yuxi11-157342/

Nouveau compte avec messages hors sujet sur plusieurs posts différents

----------


## girafe

http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/...1infoo-157601/

Beaucoup de messages avec lien qui n'ont rien a faire sur les posts et annonces d'adoptions, si possible de supprimer, merci

----------


## Alantka

C'est assez ironique que le compte spam soit venu poster sur ce topic  ::

----------


## Anaïs

Hello ! 
C'est nettoyé ! 
Merci

----------


## Gwenie

Ses messages polluent encore plein de sujets, un peu partout sur le forum.

----------


## Anaïs

Ils sont fictifs non ?
Je les vois dans les listings mais pas en vrai dans les sujets ?  ::

----------


## Gwenie

Encore un: http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/...ybous3-157664/

----------


## Alantka

Et rebelote : dvktcpabn26

----------


## girafe

::  C'est la série, un autre ce matin : http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/labuladuo-157636/

----------


## girafe

Encore un, tout pareil que celui signaler par Alantka mais les 2 derniers chiffres du pseudo sont différents
http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/dvktcpabn24-157665/

----------


## Alantka

Ils sont en forme  ::

----------


## Gwenie

Oui, ça commence à devenir pénible.

----------


## Anaïs

Les robots sont toujours en forme hélas  ::

----------


## Liolia

Les messages ont été effacés, mais je les vois toujours en page d'accueil, y a peut-etre un souci de maj.

----------


## girafe

Encore un http://www.rescue-forum.com/search.php?searchid=3334717

----------


## jeanne_917

Je ne sais pas si cest à signaler ici 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/galerie-...n-ga-i-189119/

Et le même ailleurs

http://www.rescue-forum.com/forum-te...8/#post3364758

----------


## borneo

Bonjour,

il n'y a pas que de la publicité. Certains s'inscrivent, et nous racontent en premier topic une histoire totalement dramatique. On vient d'avoir le coup avec une histoire de minette qui souffrait d'un cancer en phase terminale, topic récupéré sur le net et posté au fil des ans dans plusieurs forums. La vie des gens qui s'amusent à ça doit être bien vide... 

Ce n'est pas la première fois que je repère des sujets suspects, ou des profils qui n'ont que des histoires horribles à raconter. C'est bien souvent dans le registre "acharnement thérapeutique", un animal à qui on fait tous les traitements imaginables, scanners, IRM, échographies, ponctions, alimentation par sonde, gavage... et qui finit évidemment par mourir. 

Ces topics ont souvent beaucoup de succès, plus c'est gros, mieux ça marche. Pour ma part, je me retiens maintenant d'intervenir, mais je n'en pense pas moins.

Il n'est d'ailleurs pas exclu que ce trollage soit le fait de membres inscrits par ailleurs.

Bref, sur internet, il faut toujours garder à l'esprit que ce qu'on lit peut ne pas être vrai.  ::

----------


## Alantka

> Certains s'inscrivent, et nous racontent en premier topic une histoire totalement dramatique. On vient d'avoir le coup avec une histoire de minette qui souffrait d'un cancer en phase terminale, topic récupéré sur le net et posté au fil des ans dans plusieurs forums. La vie des gens qui s'amusent à ça doit être bien vide...


Il y a déjà eu un débat là-dessus, il n'était pas exclu qu'il s'agisse d'une personne en détresse psychologique.

----------


## borneo

Joli euphémisme  ::

----------


## borneo

Il y a de véritables cinglés sur internet. En détresse psychologique probablement, mais extrêmement nuisibles, et assurés d'une très grande impunité, grâce à l'anonymat.

----------


## girafe

C'est reparti, sur plein de posts différents 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/...tuan35-157885/

----------


## Alantka

Je ne sais pas trop si ce message a sa place ici, mais j'ai remarqué qu'une photo tournait récemment dans la signature de certains membres ne s'étant pourtant pas connectés depuis des années. Je ne sais pas à quoi c'est dû, surtout que le lien hébergeant l'image n'existe apparemment pas... Très étrange.  :: 



Spoiler:

----------


## phacélie

Je suis allée voir les messages et ça n'apparaît pas ici.

----------


## Alantka

Je les vois toujours pourtant, j'espère que ce n'est pas un spam...

----------


## girafe

sénélité chez une vieille chienne

Nouveau profil, son seul message, plutôt HS sur un vieux sujet est pour de la pub avec lien direct

----------


## Alantka

Nouveau compte de spam : erduojinshui

----------


## Alantka

> Je ne sais pas trop si ce message a sa place ici, mais j'ai remarqué qu'une photo tournait récemment dans la signature de certains membres ne s'étant pourtant pas connectés depuis des années. Je ne sais pas à quoi c'est dû, surtout que le lien hébergeant l'image n'existe apparemment pas... Très étrange. 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


Et ça recommence  ::  Quand j'actualise la page, l'image disparait. C'est à ne rien y comprendre.



Spoiler:

----------


## Alantka

Nouveau spammeur : Roger R. Coburn

----------


## girafe

http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/tagghor-157865/
Nouveau compte, 2 messages et hop un lien HS sur une annonce d'adoption  ::

----------


## Alantka

J'adore la subtilité du message avec la transition "D'ailleurs en parlant de chats" même s'il n'y a aucun rapport  ::

----------


## girafe

Ils apprennent, avant on les repérait avec 30 messages identique, d'un coup, pas en français, là petite présentation et message "normal" avant de venir pourrir les annonces

----------


## phacélie

Pardon, je suis peut-être naïve mais de la pub pour quoi ? 
Un test comparatif ?
Un objet, peut être, mais lequel ? Il y deux lauréats. 
Un site qui peut-être cité dans bien d'autres cas ? (je l'ai déjà fait plusieurs fois en partageant des articles  sans imaginer un instant faire de la pub)

----------


## girafe

Cette fois ci ce n'est effectivement pas de la pub pour un article, mais le message est HS et amener sans "subtilité"  (difficile de croire que le second message d'un nouveau membre, sur une annonce d'adoption soit vraiment : je suis content de ce site je vais en parler pour qu'il serve a d'autre ) pour moi le but est clairement de générer du trafic sur le site ou sur l'article en question (le passage sur un site rapporte de l'argent) et sans doute aussi collecte de données personnelle . Ce n'est pas la même chose que si on parle d'une page, article ou site dans le but de donner une info pertinente et utile aux membres dans le cadre d'une discussion.

----------


## Alantka

Disons que si son message avait été posté dans le topic Question aspirateur!! je n'aurais pas relevé. Là c'est un message sans aucun, mais alors vraiment aucun rapport sur une annonce d'adoption, je pense comme Girafe qu'il est question de générer du trafic.

----------


## phacélie

Merci pour vos explications, vous avez peut-être raison mais ça me laisse quand même dubitative.

C'est un site vraiment très fréquenté, je doute un peu qu'un unique message perdu ici sur une annonce y change quelque-chose de manière significative...
Accessoirement on ne peut pas tout à fait dire que ça n'ait aucun rapport, un aspi et des chats.
(Et puis tout le monde n'est pas subtil dans ses interventions non plus...)

----------


## phacélie

> Et ça recommence  Quand j'actualise la page, l'image disparait. C'est à ne rien y comprendre.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


Celui-ci je l'ai vu aussi sur un autre sujet du coup (et pareil, plus là si j'y retourne).

----------


## Alantka

> Celui-ci je l'ai vu aussi sur un autre sujet du coup (et pareil, plus là si j'y retourne).


Au moins on a un début d'explication, c'est lié à un hébergeur d'images et non au forum : Lien

----------


## girafe

Encore un
http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/jeanguy-157972/

----------


## girafe

Re
http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/01animalove-157990/

----------


## girafe

Pas mal de ses messages récents sont hors sujet et chaque fois des liens pub cliquables
peut être un compte piraté ? Parceque les messages les plus anciens sont "normaux" et sans pub
http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/nate9595-157236/

----------


## Alantka

Question bête mais je vois parfois en ligne des membres bannis (visiblement des comptes spam), est-ce qu'il est possible d'accéder au forum tout en étant exclu de ce dernier ?

----------


## phacélie

Seulement à la page d'accueil/l'index des forums, il me semble.

----------


## Alantka

Merci pour la réponse  :Smile:

----------


## Alantka

Trafficuser

Profil douteux, entre le pseudo et le lien dans la signature.

----------


## Alantka

Une personne qui poste des messages complètement hors-sujet : fgnfef

----------


## Alantka

Je ne sais pas vraiment si mon message est à sa place sur ce topic, mais il y a régulièrement des messages récurrents de la part de corinne.krief@live.fr. Toujours le même contenu sur plusieurs topics différents (Chimio palliative : bonne idée?, Tumeur, Les signes de la souffrance du chat, ainsi que  d'autres qui ont été supprimés) au sujet d'une chatte de à l'agonie à cause d'un cancer.

La personne ne répond pas lorsqu'on lui fait remarquer qu'elle a déjà posté les mêmes questions voire lorsqu'il y a contradiction (notamment concernant l'âge de son chat par exemple.) J'ai l'impression de voir une personne qui ressasse en boucle un évènement traumatique, certains y voient un troll, pourrait-on éventuellement faire quelque chose ?

----------


## borneo

Soit une cinglée, soit une personne malfaisante.

----------


## Anaïs

Malheureusement cette personne fait ça depuis 2014 environ, et pas que sur RESCUE. Cela ne semble pas raisonné.

----------


## borneo

Vu.

----------


## Alantka

C'est reparti...  :: 

Apparitions de tumeurs sur ma chatte, amigrissement :

----------


## Sanaga

Décidément....

----------


## Alantka

Compte suspect : user

----------


## girafe

http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/max-mapvisu-158429/

A poster un seul message avec lien vers un site

----------


## girafe

Les pubs sont revenues sur certains messages, toujours compte piraté je pense
http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/nate9595-157236/

----------


## borneo

Corinne, le retour.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Lymphoedème -métastases

Les métastases, elle adore ça.

----------


## borneo

Beaucoup de nouveaux comptes, qui racontent des tas de salades.

Le mieux serait de ne pas leur répondre.

----------


## girafe

Une pub pour un centre d'épilation sur un sujet consacré au toilettage ::  
bon c'est vieux mais c'est de la pub HS quand même
toilettage raté

----------


## girafe

encore un 
Bojour a tous
lien pour vente en signature des le 1er message

----------

